# O2 sensor location



## gladmax1 (Apr 16, 2007)

need to locate O2 sensor for a '00 maxima gxe


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

One in each exhaust manifold (before the precats), one between the two precats and the main cat, and one after the main cat.


----------

